# Ingi-mounts/Pets ohne ingi?



## pdey88 (29. Juni 2009)

also meine frage ist die ob man z.b. wenn man ingi macht und dich dann die mounts bastelt 
kann man dann wenn man den beruf wieder verllernt hat die mounts immernoch benutzen oder verschwinden die dann einfach?

hat da schon einer erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## red171 (29. Juni 2009)

is wie beim schneidern

die flugmounts sind berufs gebunden, steht ja auch dabei das der skill benötigt wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

einzig der Feuerstuhl kann weiter gegeben und ohne skill verwendet werden!

PS: lesen bildet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PPS: die Mounts bleiben aber in deiner Mountübersicht, du wirst es nur nicht benutzen können -> so sind auch einige an die Mount-Erfolge vor dem "_patchen wir mal dies und das mount noch rein_" gekommen


----------



## pdey88 (29. Juni 2009)

red171 schrieb:


> is wie beim schneidern  die flugmounts sind berufs gebunden, steht ja auch dabei das der skill benötigt wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja also sind die mounts nicht nur zum erlernen gebunden sondern auch zum beschwören und freigeben?


find ich auch doof weil es auch schon genug kostet die jobs zu skillen


----------



## red171 (29. Juni 2009)

pdey88 schrieb:


> ja also sind die mounts nicht nur zum erlernen gebunden sondern auch zum beschwören und freigeben?


 hä? ^^

die Flugmounts sind bop (bind on pickup) nur du kannst diese benutzten wenn du Beruf hast, verlernst du den Beruf behälst du zwar die Mounts, kannst sie aber nicht nutzen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die einzige Ausnahme ist der Feuerstuhl bzw der Chopper des Robogenieurs diese sind BOE (bind on equip) und können von jedem (!) benutzt werden



pdey88 schrieb:


> find ich auch doof weil es auch schon genug kostet die jobs zu skillen



und? Ingi skillt man aus Leidenschaft, nich um damit Gold zu verdienen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pdey88 (29. Juni 2009)

red171 schrieb:


> hä? ^^  die Flugmounts sind bop (bind on pickup) nur du kannst diese benutzten wenn du Beruf hast, verlernst du den Beruf behälst du zwar die Mounts, kannst sie aber nicht nutzen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ne ich meinte das so weil mir kommt des so vir als wenn man nur zum erlernen die ingi fähigkeit benötigt
evtl kannst du mir mal den ``zauber´´ link posten weil ich die ssuche bei buffed nicht benutzen kann

weil da (in den screens) steht ja was man benötigt um diese mounts zu erlernen
ich hoffe du weist was ich meine ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juni 2009)

red hat das doch schon beschrieben?
du kannst sie erlernen, wenn du den benötigten skill hast.
verlernst du nun den beruf hast du sie noch gespeichert, aber du kannst sie nicht mehr nutzen.


----------



## Schmiddel (7. Juli 2009)

Ich glaube, was der eigentliche Sinn der Frage ist: 

Ich kann zwar den z.B. Fliegenden Teppich nicht benutzen, aber kann ich ihn lernen?  

Für unsere Erfolgsjäger eine nicht unwichtige Frage. Wer den Erfolg mit 100 Reittieren haben möchte, für den ist es interessant. Auf 100 zu kommen ist sauschwer. Wenn es diese Möglichkeit gibt (lernen ja, benutzen nein) wird es einige geben, die sich so ein Teil zulegen.

Um ehrlich zu sein, bin ich mir bei der Frage nicht sicher. Bezieht sich das "Benötigt Schneiderei" auf das Benutzen oder das Lernen?


----------



## red171 (7. Juli 2009)

Schmiddel schrieb:


> Ich glaube, was der eigentliche Sinn der Frage ist:
> 
> Ich kann zwar den z.B. Fliegenden Teppich nicht benutzen, aber kann ich ihn lernen?
> 
> ...



nach meinem letzten stand mustest du auch den beruf haben um es "nur" zu lernen

btw -> für 100 mounts patcht sich schneesturm doch alles zu recht das es auch ohne geht.. siehedie letzten 3-4 patch notes


----------



## Sir Wagi (7. Juli 2009)

Also ... Ich hab Ingi verlernt ... Mounts sind noch da, aber quasi "out of order" ...

Die Pets, wie zB die kleine Bombe, funzen immer noch und folgen jezz einem Juwe-Bergbau-Gnom ^^ ...


----------



## Atzepeng007 (3. August 2009)

also wenn ich die berufe verlerne behalte ich noch die mounts in der erfolgliste?????(wegen den 100 mounts)


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. August 2009)

Atzepeng007 schrieb:


> also wenn ich die berufe verlerne behalte ich noch die mounts in der erfolgliste?????(wegen den 100 mounts)


ja, nur sie sind nicht mehr benutzbar


----------

